# Garlon vs Roundup



## dannyray (May 25, 2008)

OK...about a year ago we had a tornado come through our place and flatten about 20 acres of woods.  I had a logger go in and clear most everything out (except the few small Oaks left standing).  Well of course last summer the sweetgum sprouts came back from the stumps like crazy.  In November I went in with Garlon and did a hack and squirt.  I am over here in the middle east working right now, and my wife and friends say it looks like I put a pretty good dent in the sweetgums but there are still quite a few sweetgum sprouts out in the clearcut.  I was going to have a friend use a backpack sprayer and hit the sweetgum foilage in the next few weeks.  

My question is, should I have him use Garlon on the foilage, or would plain old roundup do the trick.  The Garlon data sheet says it can be used on foilage, hack and squirt, or cut stump.  I believe I could get by cheaper using the Roundup, but would rather spend more and do the job right.

Any suggestions?


----------



## redlevel (May 25, 2008)

From _Brush Management_ by Bob Masters, Tom Gee, and Jane Hanson

High volume foliar. 
The high-volume foliar technique is ideal for small trees, 
vines, bushes with canes or stems, such as multiflora rose, or low-growing 
shrubs like buckbrush. You can use Remedy and Grazon P+D herbicides for 
excellent broad-spectrum brush and weed control. This is an ideal combination to 
clean up and maintain high-value fencerows and stop encroaching weeds and 
brush around pasture perimeters. Apply diluted herbicide directly to a target 
plant's foliage. Cover the entire plant. For large jobs, use a tractor-powered 
sprayer or other power equipment. For small jobs, use a pump-up or backpack 
sprayer. Coverage is critical to this method's effectiveness. The target plant 
should have healthy foliage. Insects, hail, freezing temperatures, drought or other 
conditions that damage foliage may reduce control. For best results, spray after 
full leaf expansion when the plants are actively growing. Plants should be 
sprayed from both sides until dripping wet. To improve coverage, use 1 quart of 
an approved agricultural surfactant per 100 gallons of spray mix. If brush is too 
tall, use a basal treatment. The table below provides mixing ratios for smaller 
batches. 

http://publications.iowa.gov/1745/1/...management.pdf

The link gives tank mix recipes for different size sprayers from 1gallon to 100 gallon.   Remedy is the same chemical as Garlon, and Grazon is the same as Tordon.  There is a generic product called Clear Pasture that is the same as Remedy and Garlon.  It is $15-$20 per gallon cheaper.  

If I was not going to plant anything other than grass in the next year or two, I would use the tank mix of Remedy and Grazon and surfactant.  Generic Roundup has about doubled in price, so I doubt you would get by much cheaper with RU, and I know you will get better results from the tank mix, or even from just a Remedy/Garlon/Clear Pasture spray by itself than with Roundup.

Here is a link to a thread discussing using these chemicals to control Kudzu.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=203045


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 27, 2008)

June or July spraying with garlon as a foliar spray will kill those sweetgums. Just don't do it on a windy day and make sure you wear long pants and long sleeves, and preferable gloves.


----------

